# Is this comparison valid ?



## Mutasem Zak (Nov 23, 2013)

hey everyone, just something came into my mind,

is this comparison valid ? between Uk/Australia ?

Cost Of Living Comparison Between United Kingdom And Australia

thanks  
and sorry, if its not allowed to post link

if no ideas about the Uk part, then about the Australia part is it correct?


----------



## Sina1 (May 31, 2015)

In Australia, Woolworths and Coles are major grocery retailers. You can check prices through their websites.


----------



## opt (Feb 26, 2013)

Seems alright for the most part. But you can obviously save more on dining and groceries if you shop smart. For rental and property prices check realestate . com . au


----------



## EDY E. (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello all

has anyone made a rough estimate for the cost of living for a family of 4 in Adelaide?

rent about 350-400 Aud / week

thanks.
E.


----------

